# Hey All from a few defferent places.



## AceLordEvil (Jan 27, 2011)

Ook. Where to begin. Im Liam, and every summer i used to do archery with cheep materials just for the sake of something to do. That worked well for a few years, and then, for some unknown reason, I stopped. Now im 16, and i would really like to get back into it. I came here hoping that maybe i could get some help, and start without any habits or isues so that i could get a lifelong hoby that i could enjoy without poring to much money into after im started.

I am at present in japan. For reasons i will not go into. I am moving around alot, so posts may be inconsistent. I hope to be able to go home some time in the next month. Anless it hits the fan again. So if i dont reply every day, theres why.

When im home, I live in an area with many beech trees, and i was hoping it would be possible to make my own bow out of that wood. I dont want to be told to run along and cut a flexible branch, the way neerly everyone i know has told me to, since I hope to try several times and then wind up with a 50-60 lb bow that i can use for the rest of my life. My grandfather fully suports the project, and is willing to fund me. Since i am living at his house, he is also willing to loan me tools and lend me a hand when i get stuck. Sooo... thats why im here.

I hope you can all have enough faith to beleive that i am capable of making my own bow, and not respond the way my parents do with `` oh, just by one, youll never be able to make your own``

Please help.
Thanks,
Liam.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome Liam to AT.


----------



## AceLordEvil (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks. I`m suprised you took the time, at ten at night, to reply.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Liam, you came to the right place AT possesses a wealth of archery knowledge...be sure to use the search option to direct you in what you need.

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## AceLordEvil (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks! Ive been here five minutes and am just starting to realize what a great find this is.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Liam.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. I'll try and help out but don't know to much on traditional archery equipment.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## AceLordEvil (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks all. Is it still traditional if im using traditional materials, but modern tools and tequniques(spelled how again?) to make it?


----------

